# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My first try at planted aquariums



## Detour2003 (Oct 13, 2004)

This is my first try at planted aquariums. The tank is 90 gallons. I have a 4x65 watt light system. I’m only running one of those yeast mixtures for Co2. I do have a complete pressurized system on it’s way (ordered through Aquabotanic.com)...I can’t wait to get that baby running! I know the landscaping isn’t “all that” but it’s still a work in progress and I’m loving every minute of it! Any comments or suggestions, good or bad are welcomed.


----------



## Detour2003 (Oct 13, 2004)

This is my first try at planted aquariums. The tank is 90 gallons. I have a 4x65 watt light system. I’m only running one of those yeast mixtures for Co2. I do have a complete pressurized system on it’s way (ordered through Aquabotanic.com)...I can’t wait to get that baby running! I know the landscaping isn’t “all that” but it’s still a work in progress and I’m loving every minute of it! Any comments or suggestions, good or bad are welcomed.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

looks nice. are they all real?

what fish is that in pic. 2?


----------



## Detour2003 (Oct 13, 2004)

Russell, that fish is a Melanotaenia lacustris. Also known as a "Turquoise Rainbow". Yep, all the plants are real. Thanks...


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

I remember my first not all that long ago. Keep it up looks good, try different things and just have fun with it, don't worry about landscaping yet.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

looks really nice. plants are so healthy, they look fake lol. i am working on my first planted tank too. you can check my pics under russell's tank progress. it is also in the photo album.


----------

